# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Asian hornet detection

## gavin

This note was released today by the Scottish Government.  Text below is at this link:

http://www.gov.scot/Topics/farmingru...ws/AsianHornet

*Asian Hornet (Vespa velutina)**17 March 2017 update:*SG today confirmed that a single Asian Hornet, _Vespa velutina_ had been identified at a retail warehouse in the central belt of Scotland. The Asian Hornet is a non-native species and a serious predator of honey bees and other pollinators which has recently become established in Europe. There are no more public health risks associated with Asian hornets than with other bees or wasps.
Asian hornets were first identified in the GB during autumn 2016, that outbreak was dealt with and no further reports have been confirmed since.  It is not possible to identify the origin of this individual and no further sightings have been made, however for surveillance purposes SG has placed Asian Hornet traps in the area and alerted the pest control industry and beekeepers to be vigilant for this species

----------


## fatshark

"_Not possible to identify the origin_"? ... I wonder if they mean 'which lorry load it came in', or the genetic origin?

Interesting phrase to describe the 2016 outbreak ... dealt with can be taken to mean satisfactorily concluded, or simply 'dealt with' which implies activity but no conclusion. Time will tell but if I were a betting man ...

----------


## gavin

I would imagine they mean 'which lorry'.  Fera/NBU/whatever they're called looked at the genetic origin of the English hornets and there is good collaboration between the SG and York so I would imagine there's a PCR machine whirring as we type.  However 'I know nothing!' as Andrew Sachs once said.  

Yes, there was a lot of activity around Tetbury but there could still be Asian hornets out there somewhere.

----------


## fatshark



----------


## gavin

Nearly posted that myself ... but I really do know nothing (more).

----------


## busybeephilip

I managed to catch and kill a few queen wasps that were flying about, would gavin or someone  like to give instructions to members as to how to build hornet traps and esp the best bait and where best to source components to use (as a non drinker I'm not sure which beer to use  :Smile:  )

Here is the trap  http://www.nationalbeeunit.com/downl...ent.cfm?id=869

need beer ?

----------


## gavin

If your ambition is to trap queens then this is a good and relatively inexpensive way to do so.  It doesn't have to be a lethal trap, I'm told, if you empty it daily.  Plans are afoot to use this trap in surveillance in Scotland.

https://www.thorne.co.uk/index.php?r...roduct_id=7426

Spring and summer trapping differs.  I understand that honey is attractive to queens but I'd just go for the lures from Veto or Thornes, made up as instructed.

----------


## busybeephilip

1st trap made now off to lidl for the bait  :Smile:

----------


## busybeephilip

Here we go , its probably the first Asian Hornet Trap to be installed and baited in Ireland (unless Jon knows different ).   Used Newcastle brown ale approx 100ml, 20ml strawberry dessert sauce available in Tesco (yummy)and  20ml of Tesco everyday value double strength orange juice. Mix well and added to bottom section of the trap.

Will let you know what happens

----------


## busybeephilip

Great news - the hornet trap works, its a lovely warm sunny morning and I've just caught a lovely big queen wasp, hopefully no hornets but heres to many more wasps being caught

----------


## madasafish

> Great news - the hornet trap works, its a lovely warm sunny morning and I've just caught a lovely big queen wasp, hopefully no hornets but heres to many more wasps being caught



So after having killed all the local wasps, you ensure any Asian Hornet has a clear run at the rest of the insect population.

Sounds like  a plan to me..:-(

----------


## deanrpwaacs

If you skip some of the usual tosh and bickering being spoken and read what Karol has to say it may make you think twice about setting traps . 
http://www.beekeepingforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=39092

----------

